# Zoneminder installation from ports



## alex-t (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi!

I'm trying to install Zoneminder from ports, FreeBSD 13 (in jail).

Ports are from git, commit:


```
commit 4978b514c3f6c78307336a29335aa13c60dd1a19 (HEAD -> main, origin/main, origin/HEAD)
Author: Bernard Spil <brnrd@FreeBSD.org>
Date:   Wed Jul 7 19:54:40 2021 +0000

    www/mod_http2: Update to 1.15.21
```

Problem seems in textproc, how to fix it?


```
-- stdout ---
Installing /usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/work/gtk-doc-1.33.2/_build/help/manual/bn_IN/index.docbook to /usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/work/stage/usr/local/share/help/bn_IN/gtk-doc-manual/index.docbook

--- stderr ---
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/itstool", line 27, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2mod.cpython-38.so: Undefined symbol "xmlPopOutputCallbacks"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/itstool", line 27, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2mod.cpython-38.so: Undefined symbol "xmlPopOutputCallbacks"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/itstool", line 27, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2mod.cpython-38.so: Undefined symbol "xmlPopOutputCallbacks"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/itstool", line 27, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2mod.cpython-38.so: Undefined symbol "xmlPopOutputCallbacks"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/itstool", line 27, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2mod.cpython-38.so: Undefined symbol "xmlPopOutputCallbacks"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/itstool", line 27, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2mod.cpython-38.so: Undefined symbol "xmlPopOutputCallbacks"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/itstool", line 27, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2mod.cpython-38.so: Undefined symbol "xmlPopOutputCallbacks"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/itstool", line 27, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2mod.cpython-38.so: Undefined symbol "xmlPopOutputCallbacks"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/itstool", line 27, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2mod.cpython-38.so: Undefined symbol "xmlPopOutputCallbacks"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/itstool", line 27, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2mod.cpython-38.so: Undefined symbol "xmlPopOutputCallbacks"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/itstool", line 27, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2mod.cpython-38.so: Undefined symbol "xmlPopOutputCallbacks"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/itstool", line 27, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2mod.cpython-38.so: Undefined symbol "xmlPopOutputCallbacks"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/itstool", line 27, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2mod.cpython-38.so: Undefined symbol "xmlPopOutputCallbacks"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/itstool", line 27, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2mod.cpython-38.so: Undefined symbol "xmlPopOutputCallbacks"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/itstool", line 27, in <module>
    import libxml2
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2.py", line 1, in <module>
    import libxml2mod
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/libxml2mod.cpython-38.so: Undefined symbol "xmlPopOutputCallbacks"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/meson", line 33, in <module>
    sys.exit(load_entry_point('meson==0.57.1', 'console_scripts', 'meson')())
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/mesonbuild/mesonmain.py", line 229, in main
    return run(sys.argv[1:], launcher)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/mesonbuild/mesonmain.py", line 218, in run
    return run_script_command(args[1], args[2:])
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/mesonbuild/mesonmain.py", line 166, in run_script_command
    return module.run(script_args)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/mesonbuild/scripts/yelphelper.py", line 131, in run
    install_help(src_subdir, build_subdir, sources, media, langs, install_dir,
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/mesonbuild/scripts/yelphelper.py", line 72, in install_help
    shutil.copy2(infile, outfile)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/shutil.py", line 435, in copy2
    copyfile(src, dst, follow_symlinks=follow_symlinks)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/shutil.py", line 264, in copyfile
    with open(src, 'rb') as fsrc, open(dst, 'wb') as fdst:
FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc/work/gtk-doc-1.33.2/_build/help/manual/bn_IN/index.docbook'

FAILED: install script '/usr/local/bin/meson --internal yelphelper install --subdir=help/manual --id=gtk-doc-manual --installdir=share/help --sources=index.docbook@@fdl-appendix.xml --symlinks=true' exit code 1, stopped
FAILED: meson-install
/usr/local/bin/meson install --no-rebuild
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/harfbuzz
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/harfbuzz
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/libass
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/libass
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/zoneminder
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/zoneminder
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 9, 2021)

alex-t said:


> Problem seems in textproc, ...


textproc/gtk-doc to be exactly.



alex-t said:


> ... how to fix it?


As workaround install textproc/gtk-doc from package:


```
Check textproc/gtk-doc version number:

# make package-name -C /usr/ports/textproc/gtk-doc
gtk-doc-1.33.2

# pkg search -q gtk-doc
gtk-doc-1.33.2

Install package:

# pkg install gtk-doc-1.33.2

Resume build:

/usr/ports/multimedia/zoneminder # make install clean
```


----------



## alex-t (Jul 9, 2021)

Works, thank you


----------



## ZekeAnderson (Jun 18, 2022)

Great, thanks!


----------



## ZekeAnderson (Jun 29, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> textproc/gtk-doc
> to be exactly.
> 
> As workaround install
> ...


Thanks for the explanation.


----------

